# Umlaufbahn erstellen



## Kampfschnitzel (30. Mrz 2015)

Guten Abend, 

ich habe mir in den Ferien ein kleines Projekt in Form eines Spiels vorgenommen. Bei dem Spiel geht es darum mithilfe von WASD eine Spielfigur auf dem Spielfeld zu bewegen und die Richtung, in die sie zeigen soll mit Hilfe der Pfeiltasten zu ändern.

Ich wollte der Figur ein kleines Fadenkreuz geben. 
Das Fadenkreuz soll immer mit einem Radius von z.B. 40 Pixeln kreisförmig um die Figur rotieren, sobald ich die Pfeiltasten betätige.

Meine Frage ist nun jedoch, wie ich die "Umlaufbahn" berechnen soll?! 
Wie schaffe ich es, dass das Fadenkreuz eine kreisförmige Laufbahn bekommt?


Ich wäre dankbar, wenn ich einige Stichpunkte erhalten könnte mit Lösungsansätzen, bzw. vielleicht mathematische Formeln. 
Code anzufügen macht für mich nicht so viel Sinn, da ich ja keine Implementierung vorgekaut haben möchte, sondern Lösungsansätze.

Danke im Voraus und noch einen schönen Abend.

Kampfschnitzel


----------



## Tobse (30. Mrz 2015)

Mit Sinus und Cosinus:

x(t) = cos(t) * r
y(t) = sin(t) * r


----------



## Kampfschnitzel (31. Mrz 2015)

Aber was ist nun für t einzusetzten?


----------



## Kampfschnitzel (31. Mrz 2015)

Ok, danke. 
Ich habe mit bisschen Ausprobieren erreicht, was ich wollte. Ich danke dir!


----------

